# Julian's Mini-Teich



## Kleiner Teich (28. März 2009)

Hallo Zusammen ,
also das ist die Geschichte meines Teiches ...
vor , ich glaube , 6 Jahren haben wir uns ein Reihenhaus gekauft , natürlich mit Garten . Der vormieter hat die 2 Goldfische aus dem Teich ( 1: Der Teich is zu klein für fische . 2. Goldfische müssen in Gruppen mit min. 6 Fischen leben )
mitgenommen , genau so die Pumpe , die das wasser aus dem großen 
 
in den kleinen Teich gepumpt hat mitgenommen (eine riesige Pflanze nimmt 3/4 vom Teich in anspruch ) :smoki
 
Damit ist der Bachlauf , aus Teichfolie zugewachsen .
und die restlichen 6 konnte der kleine Teich machen was er wollte .
Doch als mein Onkel bei uns war hat er gesagt das der Teich viel schöner sein könnte , und wo man was machen könnte .
Ich habe zugestimmt und direkt am nähsten Wochenende angefangen .
Ich habe den Teich entleert , um den ganzen Schlamm rauszuholen .
 
Dank Blumenelse den passenden Grundbelag hinein gefüllt. 
und dann wieder neues Wasser rein .
Dadurch ist das Wasser klar geworden . Und man kann schön beobachten 
 

Ich hoffe , wenn ich den kleinen Teich wieder fitt machen möchte , und vieleicht den Bachlauf wieder aktivieren möchte , das ihr mir tipps geben könnt . Wenn ich am Wochenende Zeit habe und schönes Wetter ist , mache ich weiter . Ich werde auch alles dukomentieren 	

Gruß julian


----------



## Christine (28. März 2009)

*AW: Julian's Teich*

Hallo Julian,

sehr schön 

Ich bin schon gespannt, wie es weitergeht!


----------



## hipsu (28. März 2009)

*AW: Julian's Teich*

wenn ich fragen darf was ist das für ein bodengrund?


----------



## Kleiner Teich (28. März 2009)

*AW: Julian's Teich*



hipsu schrieb:


> wenn ich fragen darf was ist das für ein bodengrund?



Spielsand aus dem Obi  die gibts da in 25 kg Säcken


----------



## Kleiner Teich (28. März 2009)

*AW: Julian's Teich*

Okay , 
heute habe ich , als es aufgehört hat zu regnen meinen Teich befreit , mein Vater hat die elektrissche Häckenschere herausgeholt und dem überdimensionalen Busch , der immer größer wurde  und der ten Bachlauf zugemacht hat , zurecht geschnitten . 
Das sah dann so aus 
 
Genau so der kleine Teich daneben , der zugewuchert war , haben wir frei geschnitten .
 

Der Bachlauf ist verbeult und schief... die Blätter vom Busch wurden von den Regenwürmern zu Erde verdaut . Desshalb ist der Bachlauf voller Erde :shock
den machen wir auchnoch sauber und versuchen die Bäulen rauszubekommen .

Ich weiß , schwer zu erkennen aber das war mal der Bachlauf


----------



## Christine (28. März 2009)

*AW: Julian's Teich*

Hallo Julian,

ich hab Deinen Teich mal für die Abteilung "Miniteiche" vereinnahmt, dass passt doch am besten!


----------



## Kleiner Teich (29. März 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

Moin moin ,
ich habe eben den kleinen Teich entleert . Dann sah ich , ich weiß nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll .... die Pflanze hat sich im laufe der Jahre ausbebreitet wie Sau :shock
Die Wurzeln haben sich dem Teich angepasst , der ganze Teich war eine Wurzel !!! 
Dann haben wir dieses ca . 25 kg schwere Wurzel gestell heraus geholt , und schwups war im kleinen teich wieder wasser 
dann hat mein Vater das ding mit dem Spaten zurecht gekloppt.... das ding war zäh 
Dabei hat mein Vater einem Molch , der sich in der Pflanze verkrochen hatte den Kopf abgehackt 
Den anderen konnten wir früher erkennen und noch Retten 
jo der Teich is jezt leer , hier ma n Foto vom lerren Teich und die zurecht geschnittenen Pflanzen
 
 

und der Bachlauf , an den doch noch mehr gemacht werden muss als gedacht ...


----------



## Kleiner Teich (29. März 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

Hallo ,
und nocheine frage , meine mutter hat mir diese Pflanze mit gebracht 
 
 
Natürlich in erde 
was machen , wie einpflanzen , sie ist wie man lesen kann eine Sauerstoffplanze und soll unterwasser .... danke schonma im vorraus 

gruß JOLLE


----------



## Christine (29. März 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

Hi Julian,

dickes Lob an Deine Mutter.  Sehr gut!

Das Pflänzchen ist noch etwas zart, deshalb die Erde gaaaaaanz vorsichtig abspülen, die reissen gern ab. Aber besser ist das. Dann vorsichtig in den Sand am Boden des Teichs setzen. Eventuell auch mit einem kleinen Stein beschweren, falls sie nicht unten bleiben will.


----------



## Marlowe (30. März 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

Hallo Julian!


Was ihr da macht, finde ich richtig klasse!

Weiterhin viel Erfolg und Freude, der Sommer wird den Teich noch `mal

richtig aufwerten,



Marlowe


----------



## Kleiner Teich (30. März 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi Julian,
> 
> dickes Lob an Deine Mutter.  Sehr gut!
> 
> Das Pflänzchen ist noch etwas zart, deshalb die Erde gaaaaaanz vorsichtig abspülen, die reissen gern ab. Aber besser ist das. Dann vorsichtig in den Sand am Boden des Teichs setzen. Eventuell auch mit einem kleinen Stein beschweren, falls sie nicht unten bleiben will.




aber die Erde ist mit Wurzeln befestigt  ich versuch es trozdem mal


----------



## Kleiner Teich (30. März 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

OKAY , 
habs gemacht . Beim weg zum kleinen teich , wo ich die Pflanze zwischengekagert hab habe ich 2 Bergmolche , und einen __ Teichmolch auf der Igeleiter gesehen , die sich es dort gemütlich gemacht haben , direkt photografiert ... einer ist aber von der Leiter gesprungen ... 

Als ich die Planze enterdet habe schwirrte eine Mücke aus dem Wasser :evil
Die musste dran glauben ... also ist es schon zu spät ? Züchte ich jezt Mücken ? So schnell bekomm ich das wasser nich bewegt 

So dann habe ich die Pflanze unten um sand etwas vergraben und mit einem kleinen weißem Kieselstein Beschwert und tataaaa 

 
 

Danke


----------



## Christine (30. März 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

Hallo Julian,

Deine __ Molche werden es lieben  

Und um die Mücken mach Dir keine sorgen - die Larven haben bei Deinen Molchis keine Chance!


----------



## Kleiner Teich (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

So ,
wahrscheinlich werden wir den Bachlauf neu machen weil die jetzige Folie zu kurz ist die da liegt. Wie mach ich das ?
Neue folie kaufen ? Oder wie macht man das? 

(wollte es eigelndlich von anfang an in diese thread reintuhen , hab mich aber vertan )


----------



## Christine (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

Hi Julian,

so wie die Folie aussieht, wirst Du wohl eine neue brauchen. Und wenn Du den Bachlauf mit etwas größeren Steinen gestalten möchtest, wäre ein bisschen Vlies zum Unterlegen (unter die Folie und unter die Steine) nicht schlecht. Damit es nicht noch irgendwo durchpiekt. Du kannst auch hier im Flohmarkt nachfragen, ob jemand zufällig ein Reststück in Deine Größe und in Deiner Nähe günstig abzugeben hat.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

Hallo Julian,
bin voll neidisch auf Deine __ Molche die hätte ich auch gerne
die fühlen sich bei Dir bestimmt so wohl weil du keine Fische hast
Naja,ich wollte erst Koi's die hab ich mir Abgeschminkt(zuviel Aufwand)
Hab dann Goldfische gekauft,aber Molche die kann man nicht kaufen
da muss schon alles passen


----------



## hipsu (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

Hallo 

Kleiner Teich wo wohnt ihr denn?

Ich habe noch Folie von meinem alten Teich übrig (1mm stark). Die dürfte so 5 Meter lang sein. Breit genug ist sie auf jedem Fall. Die könntet ihr haben wenn ihr in der nähe von Halle/Saale wohnt

MfG :cu


----------



## Kleiner Teich (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

die fühlen sich bei Dir bestimmt so wohl weil du keine Fische hast

Ja , für Fische ist der zu niedrig 


ehm und ich wohne in wuppertal (da wo die Busse schweben können  )
Weiß jezt nicht ob das nah dran ist ....

Also ich würde es gerne so machen : 
den kleinen Teich in etwas schräglage bringen . Dann einen Bachlauf festmachen ( KA ob mit Folie oder was anderem ) sodass wenn das Wasser vom großen in den kleinen Teich gepumt wird , wenn dann der kleine Teich voll wird das das Wasser dann durch den Bachlauf in den großen Teich fließt ... wie mach ich das ?


----------



## hipsu (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

Hallöle,

habe dir ne private Nachricht geschickt 

MfG Benny


----------



## Kleiner Teich (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

Also ich würde es gerne so machen :
den kleinen Teich in etwas schräglage bringen . Dann einen Bachlauf festmachen ( KA ob mit Folie oder was anderem ) sodass wenn das Wasser vom großen in den kleinen Teich gepumt wird , wenn dann der kleine Teich voll wird das das Wasser dann durch den Bachlauf in den großen Teich fließt ... wie mach ich das ?


----------



## Christine (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

Hi Julian,

den oberen Teich leicht in Schräglage ist gut. Der Bachlauf muss nicht zwingend dran festgemacht werden, Du musst darauf achten, dass das Wasser soviel Schwung hat, des nicht an der Kante des Plastikbeckens unten zurück und somit aus dem Kreislauf raus läuft.

Unten steckst Du dann die Folie (lass sie lieber ein bisschen länger) in das Becken rein und machst sie mit ein paar Steinen fest. Du musst hier darauf achten, dass die Ränder rechts und links höher sind aus der Überlauf zum Becken, damit das Wasser nicht seitwärts austritt.

Folie und PE-Becken miteinander zu verkleben ist eigentlich unmöglich.


----------



## Kleiner Teich (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi Julian,
> 
> den oberen Teich leicht in Schräglage ist gut.



Soll ich das mit den restlichem Sand machen? Oder  mit steinen ( womit man eigendlich seine terrase besteint ) Oder doch ganz anders?


----------



## Christine (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

Da hilft wohl nur das Becken rauszunehmen und mit Sand den Untergrund anzugleichen, es sollte schon glatt stehen. Und wenn alles sitzt, wieder gut einschlämmen.


----------



## Kleiner Teich (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

Sooo...
nach einer Woche Uhrlaub hat sich einiges verändert ... . Die __ Molche haben sich es in dem kleinen Teich gemütlich gemacht . Und die Sumpf und Unterwasserpflanzen sind ziemlich gewachsen 
Und ich musste feststellen das die Weiblichen Molche ihre Ei Pakete überall an den Pflanzen besetigt haben 
Und jezt muss ich nurnoch den Bachlauf hinbekommen . Dafür brauch ich neue 
Folie und da tauchen fragen auf :

sind das längliche , also eine Rolle Teichfolie ; oder eine großes  4 eck? Und muss ich kleben ? welcher kleber ?  Und wie mach ich es das es " plätschert " Da es so wie es jezt is nur normal in den teich laufen würde und kein geräusch machen würde . Ich will schon das das Wasser wie bei einem Wasserfall plätschert und nich langweilig in den Teich läuft ....


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

Hallo Julian,

Größe der Folie kommt drauf an, was Du brauchst. Miss die Länge, überleg Dir wie breit wird der Bach an der breitesten Stelle, dazu wie tief wird er an der tiefsten Stelle. Dann brauchst Du noch Reserve zum Verlegen und für den Rand. 

Wenn die Folie aus dem Baumarkt kommt, guck, welche Breiten die anbieten. Vielleicht haben die ja auch vier, sechs, oder 8 m breite Bahnen. Dann nimmst Du Deine Bachbreite als Länge und deine Bachlänge als Bahnenbreite. 

Kleben muss nicht sein - das hatte ich aber oben schon beschrieben.

Das Plätschern ergibt sich aus der Fallhöhe des Wassers, der Geschwindigkeit des Bachlaufs und der Wassermenge. Es ist ein Unterschied ob das Wasser grade runter rauscht, oder um viele Kurven muss, um Steine herum oder mal durch breitere Pflanzzonen. Da musst Du dann schon ein bisserl rumprobieren bis alles passt. Das Plätschern kann einem nämlich auch ganz schön auf den Keks gehen.

Hast Du denn nun schon eine Pumpe gefunden? Ich denke mal, Du solltest im Bereich 1800 - 2500 Liter gucken. Aber achte auch auf die Wattzahl, sonst geht der Stromverbrauch zu sehr ins Taschengeld.


----------



## Kleiner Teich (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

Noch hab ich keine pumpe , doch wenn wir das nähste mal teichfolie holen , werden wir uns einfach eine mitnehmen 

Ich werde einfahc mal rumexperementieren wie das wasser am besten läuft


----------



## Kleiner Teich (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

So heute haben wir eine Teichpumpe , schlauch und Teichfolie gekauft ....
die Pumpe schließen wir erst später an .

bauen jezt noch an dem neuen Bachlauf rum ... müssen noch den Busch zurechtschneiden etc .

Doch das Wasser vom großem Teich ist wieder so unklar   
ich wollte mal Babymolche beobachten  aber jezt kann ich am Grund nurnoch erkennen wo schon laub liegt und wo nicht  soll ich mir soeinen kleinen Filter kaufen ? Oder teilwasserwechsel , es wachsen auch schon kleine algen die am grund so rumtreiben , das konnte ich vor 3 tagen erkennen als das wasser noch klar war ....


----------



## Christine (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

Hallo Julian,

das ist nichts ungewöhnliches. Lass das Wasser mal ein paar Tage in Ruhe. Eventuell ist es nur die Frühjahresalgenblüte. Die anderen Pflanzen arbeiten noch nicht genug, um die Nährstoffe rauszuholen. Und Babymolche brauchen jetzt viel Ruhe!


----------



## Kleiner Teich (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

Nach so 60  Minuten "Bachlauffließtest" sah die pumpe so aus 
 
Der schwamm in der Pumpe der Filtert wie man sieht
 

 
 

:?

is das normal nach ca 1 stunde Pumpen ??


----------



## Christine (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

Hallo Julian,

Du hattest den Teich doch sauber gemacht? Kann es sein, das da wieder Schmodder reingefallen ist? Dann wird die Pumpe wohl noch öfter so aussehen. Abspülen und weitermachen.

Hast Du auch Fotos von Deinem Bachlauf?


----------



## Kleiner Teich (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

Mach ich gleich ! , wir müssen aber noch den Busch , bzw. die untersten Äste zurechtschneidn , und die folie dann richtig hinlegen ! , ich werde wahtscheinlich noch kieß hineinschütten und vielleicht  ein paar Pflanzen pöfanzen wie du es gesagt hast , __ Primeln am rand oder sowas ! 


Kann gut sein das da ma n kleiner klumpen erde oder so reingeplumst is , beim verlegen der Folie und beim abreißen der alten  , soll ich noch n teilwasserwechsel machen oder so? Ich würde sehr gerne mal Babymolche beobachten ! Und so wies aussieht wird das nichts :?


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

Hallo Julian,

wahrscheinlich sind die Babymolche noch gar nicht geschlüpft. Und wenn, verstecken die sich so gut... Lass das Wasser lieber noch ein bisschen in Ruhe.

Mach mal lieber ein Foto.


----------



## Kleiner Teich (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

Foto fertig !!
 

 

 

 

 

VIEL spaß beim gucken !


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

Hallo Julian,

das sieht ja schon sehr viel versprechend aus. Wenn Du die Bachlauffolie nach oben klappst statt nach unten, könntest Du den Bachlauf eventuell etwas breiter machen, dann wird das Wasser etwas langsamer. Dann könnte man vielleicht durch weniger runde Steine eine paar Staustufen rein bringen. Z.B. die Steine nicht immer in der Mitte sondern mal rechts und mal links. Im Augenblick kommt das nämlich mit ein bisschen viel Schmacks unten an, dadurch entsteht ein großer Wirbel und der Schmutz kann sich nicht setzen.

Wieviel Leistung (Liter) hat die Pumpe?


----------



## Kleiner Teich (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

Also bei 25 Watt , 1600 liter die stude


----------



## Kleiner Teich (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Julian's Mini-Teich*

Also was soll ich noch machen ? 
1 Ich will Kies in den Bachlauftun
2 Den 'Bachlauf ein bisschen bepflanzen
3 den übergang vom kleinen Teich in den Bachlauf (Wo die folie nur üer die kante gelegt wurde und mit Steinen befestigt ) IRGENDWIE dicht machen das rechts und links das wasser nicht aus dem Teich läuft .

sonst noch was?


----------

